# Human-Readable URLs



## dlloyd (Oct 20, 2006)

Have we just switched over to a new form of URLs here? Yesterday I copied a link that looked like 
	
	



```
http://macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=280717
```
 and this morning the same thread is at 
	
	



```
http://macosx.com/forums/cafe/280717-how-much-does-take.html
```

If that's right, congratulations, I haven't noticed a single problem. I know when I did the same to my site the whole thing went down for at least ten minutes!

EDIT: wow, it's following my links and naming them, impressive. (edited to bring back the actual addresses)


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 20, 2006)

I noticed that something was going on with the URLs yesterday.. it was directing me to the 404 page whenever I clicked on a link. It was all fixed in about 5 minutes, though.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 20, 2006)

I notice we now have a permalink option on each post that I could swear wasn't there before, and there's Scott's announcement regarding the new Digg buttons. I bet all those are connected somehow.


----------



## ScottW (Oct 20, 2006)

I hope it works well. I'm not a large fan of these huge modification things, as they tend to create a lot of overhead when you make major changes, but that is life. Glad you all like it. That means a lot.

Thanks.


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 19, 2007)

It's also much easier when it says macosx.com/forums/cafe than macosx.com/forums/forum=25 or something. Now you can type directly, for example, http://macosx.com/forums/site-discussion. It's easier in words than in numbers, is what I'm trying to say here.


----------

